# Explanation of 2012 FCI IPO rules



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

This is a very good explanation of the new rules for IPO and also talks about where points will be taken. 

http://www.germanshepherddog.com/documents/2012_FCI_JudgesMeeting.pdf


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

AWESOME resource!!!

Thanks for posting this Lisa! MUCH appreciated!


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

lhczth said:


> This is a very good explanation of the new rules for IPO and also talks about where points will be taken.
> 
> http://www.germanshepherddog.com/documents/2012_FCI_JudgesMeeting.pdf


 
Thanks....This is the report I wrote after attending the FCI Judges meeting. It was a great experience for me to attend the meeting and listen to the guys that actually wrote the rules and be able to ask questions and be in on the discussions....

I didn' realize that it was purt out on the website...I think it will be printed in the magazine also.

Frank


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks. Outlining the changes and clarifications is so much easier than reading through the entire rulebook looking for changes!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree, Lies! I posted it on the gmdsa fb group page(saw it on the other board)


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

Liesje said:


> Thanks. Outlining the changes and clarifications is so much easier than reading through the entire rulebook looking for changes!


 
Well, that is not everything...Just the "highlights"...it was really a report on the meeting, not all the changes..I just included the biggest changes...there are other subtle things also....I suggest everyone read the rules...


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Thank you, Frank. Most of these changes are pretty minor compared to what some of us have faced over the years.  Just a few new things to remember (the command on the escape may be the hardest LOL) and some other questions people had that have been clarified.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Thanks for posting this, and for the note taking to create it, Frank.

I have just a couple questions as after reading through the PDF I see a couple inconsistencies with previous discussions and the USCA PowerPoint presentation.

-Handlers swinging wide at corners in tracking. This says that the hander may swing wide to keep line tension after the dog is 2-3 meters past the corner and committed to the leg. Other things I've read have said no swinging wide at all, handler must walk the track as if on rails, just like the dog.

Where it says there is "NO CHANGE to the free heeling pattern", I assume that means to the pattern in general, but they're still adding a second left turn, right?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Thank you for this! I'll forward it to our Schutzhund . . . errr, IPO club members.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks! 

Do you know where I can contact to author to ask permission to translate it?


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

Chris Wild said:


> Thanks for posting this, and for the note taking to create it, Frank.
> 
> I have just a couple questions as after reading through the PDF I see a couple inconsistencies with previous discussions and the USCA PowerPoint presentation.
> 
> ...


 Both of those things were how we understood it to be after the USCA judges meeting and what was presented to us. But we were incorrect. How I described it in my report is how the rules is. I spent a lot of time talking to the authors about the swinging wide at corners in tracking. There will be emphasis on handler help at the corners, The handler may swing wide after the dog has committed 2-3 meters into the next leg. Swinging early to help the dog make the corner or maintain speed will be considered handler help and result in a point deduction.

 And, there is NO CHANGE to the heeling pattern. ONE left turn....


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

Catu said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Do you know where I can contact to author to ask permission to translate it?


Which author? The authors of the rules are listed on the front of the Official rules. If you are talking about this report, I am the author. 

Send me a private message with what you want to do with it please before I give permission


Thanks

Frank


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Great, thanks for clarifying, Frank!


----------



## ramgsd (Jun 9, 2007)

I saw on here that someone says that there is only 1 left turn in the heeling pattern. According to the UScA DOJ there are 2 LEFT TURNS now in the heeling. In the Jan/Feb issue of the UScA magazine. Nataniel talks about how th easiest way to get the second left turn in is to move the group futher up field... For those who haven't recieved theirs yet.


Rick


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

I have had confirmation in addition to what schh3fh2 has said, that there is one left turn only.


----------



## ramgsd (Jun 9, 2007)

CORRECTION!!!!!!!!!!!!! schh3fh2 & mthurston0001 are correct. I just got off the phone with UScA (because the site says something opposite than the mag.) and have been informed that what is stated on page 4 of the newest Magazine Jan/Feb 2012 issue is wrong. THERE IS ONLY ! LEFT TURN!!!!!!! 

I hope by trial season they have all this ironed out and an official rule book for us.


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

ramgsd said:


> CORRECTION!!!!!!!!!!!!! schh3fh2 & mthurston0001 are correct. I just got off the phone with UScA (because the site says something opposite than the mag.) and have been informed that what is stated on page 4 of the newest Magazine Jan/Feb 2012 issue is wrong. THERE IS ONLY ! LEFT TURN!!!!!!!
> 
> I hope by trial season they have all this ironed out and an official rule book for us.


 The additional left turn was what was originally told to us at the USCA Judges meeting in August. In Dec at the FCI Judges meeting I was told that was not correct and there was only 1 left turn..NO CHANGE to the heeling pattern. 

They are working on the official USCA rulebook and I believe it is suppose to be out in Feb.


Frank


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks so much for writing this and posting this! Another club in the area had a one day seminar last weekend with a judge to go over the changes, but it happened to fall on the 3rd day or our helper certification seminar so we obviously couldn't be 2 places at once. The escape portion is going to be one of the hardest to remember for sure.


----------



## mart (Oct 1, 2009)

Chris Wild said:


> I have just a couple questions as after reading through the PDF I see a couple inconsistencies with previous discussions and the USCA PowerPoint presentation.


I am sorry to disturb you, but can I ask you if this USCA power point are publicated somewhere??

I am working for this because in Italy the new rules are not still approvated by our National Federation Cinologique (ENCI) and so I try to help some people who will partecipate to the WUSV Universal Sieger in Nova Gorica Slovenia on the 17Th of June.

however, do you know if there are some other explanations of the new rules ???

Thanks a lot!!!!

Martina from Italy


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Martina, here is the PowerPoint. Note that they did NOT add a second left turn heading into the group. As far as I know, the rest still stands.

http://www.germanshepherddog.com/documents/2012IPOrules.ppt


----------

